# Chainsaw bar question



## dognobbler (Sep 18, 2012)

Not sure if in the right form but here goes anyway. I saw this be in my local saw shop an meant to as about it but didn't. It was a Poulan crooks bar ???? Looked like a very large tear drop with the normal mounting holes and channel for the chain to run in. What is it for? Thanks


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

What's a crooks bar?


----------



## dognobbler (Sep 18, 2012)

That's my question? I saw what I thought said "crooks bar" on it but was hoping some one here would know what I was really lookin at.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

dognobbler said:


> That's my question? I saw what I thought said "crooks bar" on it but was hoping some one here would know what I was really lookin at.


I don't know. You sad you saw it and said you saw a crooks bar, and described what it does, so what is it. Lol I'm confused. I looked it up and found a bar as in pub, called crooks bar.
What makes you say it's a poulan cooks bar?


----------



## dognobbler (Sep 18, 2012)

I was at my local chainsaw repair shop today and while he sharpened my chains I saw this green teardrop shaped bar hanging on a hook. It said poulan and I think crooks bar or something similar. I have looked at poulans site and i can't find anything like it. The object is metal, painted poulan green, about 2feet long and 12 inches at its widest. At the pointed end it had the normal slot and holes like a normal chainsaw bar. 

I thought I would ask here for information as am not planning to go back to the shop so soon.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I'm sorry I can't seem to figure it out for you man. 
I've looked it up and can't find anything on crooks bar. Maybe you could call the shop tomorrow and ask the owner what it was that you saw. Good luck, let us know what you find out.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

It could be a tool used for repairs to a bar.









 







.


----------



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

I think i have see one pf those before ... cant remember where though. The explanation i got was that they are used in situations where kick back is likely. If it is what i am thinkin it kinda looks like the end of a la cross stick right?


----------



## Stodg73 (Jul 10, 2012)

Those tear drop bars are for cutting hardwood, like dried ironwood, etc. The chains have lots more teeth in order to cut longer between sharpenings and keeping the chains cooler.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Like this*

http://www.ereplacementparts.com/poulan-4000-gas-chainsaw-parts-c-16962_17147_17769.html?page=1










*Download Diagram*​


----------



## dognobbler (Sep 18, 2012)

Yep that's the thing I saw. Thanks guys, knew someone would know what I was gibbering about.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I didn't "know"...*

I just did some research on Poulan chainsaws and found the images in the parts diagrams.


----------



## dognobbler (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks, I thought I tried that but didn't look into the service diagrams.


----------



## Art Smith (Oct 16, 2012)

It's called a bow saw bar. Very dangerous!!!!!!!!!!! They are actually more prone to kickback due to the longer kickback zone. They were designed to be used to bore or plunge cut through logs where there was high potential for getting a pinched bar. Solved one problem only to create a much more serious one.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I didn't like the looks of it either*

It looked scary to me having a fair amount of hours behind a chainsaw as I've heated with wood for about 25 years. 
Too much frontal area!  Thanks for the explanation.:thumbsup:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I wouldn't want to make plunge cuts with that thing. Yikes!!!!!


----------



## Larry Sockwell (Mar 18, 2011)

I have used those in the past. It's not to be used without the little tang sticking out of the end of it' off set to the bottom. We made one with a slight hook to it to reduce the chance of kickback and i suppose it worked, i never had a kickback.


----------



## J Thomas (Aug 14, 2012)

Good God.. you could stand that thing up & ride it like a unicycle

Hold my beer & watch this!!:no:

..Jon..


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

J Hold my beer & watch this!!:no:
..Jon..[/QUOTE said:


> lol are you sure your in Maine and not Texas or Oklahoma haha:laughing:


----------

